# My Beloved Jax



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

It is with heavy heart that I had to give the greatest gift and help my beloved boy to the Rainbow Bridge today. Jackson Browne Running On Empty CGC, call name "Jax". Our beloved Rhett is going to take over now and take care of you at the Bridge. Run Free and Play hard "Big Red". I love you and will miss you always and one day we'll meet again to be with each other forever. Pedigree: Jackson Browne Running On Empty CGC


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. You are right, though, you gave the true gift of love, a gift of freedom from pain and suffering. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

So very sorry for your loss-still remember his & Annie's rescue. How is she taking it?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry, this ultimate gift of love is always such a difficult thing to do.
Jax was a beautiful boy, he is whole again, enjoying life as he once did when he was young.

My thoughts are with you and your family.

Godspeed Jax


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.

Run swiftly at the Bridge handsome Jax


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

I'm sorry to hear about your boy Jax. You did give him the final gift of ending his pain. Run free, Jax


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss, take care.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry!


----------



## CarlosW9FE (Jul 17, 2012)

@SheetsSM...Annie knows our Jaxie won't be around anymore and I can tell she's pretty lonely without him. They were so close to each other and it hurts to know that she's grieving also. We're giving her lots of extra hugs and kisses to help us all along as we go down this path.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

I too an sorry to read of your loss. May he live on forever in your heart until the day you reunite.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

wd9t said:


> @SheetsSM...Annie knows our Jaxie won't be around anymore and I can tell she's pretty lonely without him. They were so close to each other and it hurts to know that she's grieving also. We're giving her lots of extra hugs and kisses to help us all along as we go down this path.


They do grieve as much as we do, it's sad to see them hurting and missing their buddy. My girl went through it when I had to say good bye to my bridge boy, it broke my heart.

All I can say is be there for one another as you're doing. 
My heart goes out to you all, I know this is a very sad and difficult time for you. 

Again, so very sorry for your loss of Jax.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Jax*

Carlos:

I am SO VERY SORRY about Jax. Have added him to the Rainbow Bridge List.
I know my Smooch and Snobear are welcoming him!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...253434-rainbow-bridge-list-grf-2014-a-17.html


----------



## Melakat (Oct 9, 2010)

Thinking of you at the loss of Jax. It is so very heartbreaking to say good bye. Will be thinking about Annie too.


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

My heart goes out to you during this difficult time.


----------



## wjane (Oct 12, 2013)

So very sorry for your loss. Godspeed Jax.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

So sad and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

so sorry. If i had one wish it would be that our best friends would live longer!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss of beautiful Jax! Holding you and Annie in our thoughts at this difficult and sad time.


----------



## MaggieandBailey (Nov 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss of sweet Jax...he was a beautiful boy.


----------

